# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Bodybuilding.gr extension menu for Mozilla Firefox !

## gpol

Αγαπητά μέλη,

Αν επιθυμείτε να έχετε εύκολη και γρήγορη πρόσβαση από τον browser Mozilla Firefox, στο forum μας, μπορείτε να 'κατεβάσετε' το παρακάτω extension του bodybuilding.gr και θα ενσωματωθεί αυτόματα στον Firefox.



Ενα παράδειγμα για το τι και πως είναι, φαίνεται στην ακόλουθη εικόνα:







*Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση* είναι να έχετε εγκατεστημένο τον Browser (το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο πλοηγείστε στο ιντερνετ) Mozilla Firefox.

Aν δεν το έχετε, μπορείται να το κατεβάσετε απο εδώ: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/el/


*Διαδικασία εγκατάστασης του extension*

1. Κατεβάστε το extension από εδώ: 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iy6gki0yota


(Το αρχείο λέγεται: bodybuilding.gr_forum-1.01Beta.xpi  (μόλις 12kb), *είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές καθώς το κατασκεύασα εγώ, και το ανέβασα εκεί καθώς ειναι free host αρχείων*)


2. Πατήστε διπλό κλικ στο αρχείο. Θα εμφανιστεί ένα μήνυμα σαν και αυτό που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα:



(Αυτό εμφανίζεται γιατί δεν γνωρίζει ο υπολογιστής αυτό το αρχείο)


3. Πατήστε την δεύτερη επιλόγη , όπως φαίνεται στην παραπάνω εικόνα, ώστε να 'πείτε στον υπολογιστή, να ανοίξει αυτό το αρχείο με τον Firefox


4. Πατήστε 'Browse' ώστε να πείτε στον υπολογιστή, που βρίσκεται αποθηκευμένος ο Firefox. Σχεδόν πάντα, βρίσκεται στον φάκελο \Programs Files\mozilla firefox




5. Κάντε διπλό κλικ στο αρχείο 'firefox', όπως φαίνεται στην παραπάνω εικόνα


6. Αν τα κάνατε σωστά, τότε θα ανοίξει ο firefox και θα προσπαθήσει να εγκαταστήσει το extension του bodybuilding.gr. Θα εμφανιστεί έτσι :




7. Περιμένετε 3 δευτερόλεπτα και πατήστε 'Εγκατάσταση τώρα'. Αφου εγκατασταθεί, θα σας ζητηθεί να κάνετε επανεκκίνηση τον firefox


8. Αν την επόμενη φορά που ανοίξετε τον firefox, δείτε να έχει εμφανιστε ένα νέο μενού, δίπλα από το 'Βοήθεια' όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα, τότε εγκαταστήσατε το extension με επιτυχία 




*Επαναλαμβάνω, το extension του bodybuilding.gr είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές καθώς το κατασκεύασα εγώ*

----------


## hackman

πάρα πολύ καλή και χρήσιμη λειτουργιά μπράβο

----------


## asdf

Πολυ καλο  G   :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

gpol συγχαρητηρια.επαθα.πολυ χρησιμο.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## gpol

Για οσους κατεβασαν το παλιο extension, δηλαδη *οχι* αυτο εδω: http://www.mediafire.com/?3j1ptsxijez ή http://virtualdreams.gr/host/534263

Ειχα ξεχασει να τροποποιησω εναν κωδικο, και μπερδευεται με αλλο extension ... *και γινετε χαμος, αν κανετε update* 

Γι'αυτο 

Ανοιξτε τον firefox, πηγαινετε Εργαλεια -> Προσθετα και απεγκαταστήσετε το προηγούμενο
και κατεβαστε αυτο: http://www.mediafire.com/?3j1ptsxijez ή http://virtualdreams.gr/host/534263


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Οσοι δεν το κατεβασαν το προηγουμενο, μπορουν τωρα να κατεβασουν χωρις προβλημα εδω:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3j1ptsxijez ή http://virtualdreams.gr/host/534263

----------


## KATERINI 144

gpol άπαιχτος    :03. Awesome:   :02. Moderator:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## giorgos_xania

no compatible with 3.0b2 

κατα τα αλλα nice work   :03. Military All OK:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## gpol

Γιατι παιζεις με τα Beta και δεν προτιμας την σταθεροτητα?  :01. Smile: 

Thanks  :01. Smile:

----------


## gpol

for firefox 3.0b2 BETA ----> http://virtualdreams.gr/host/469037
του λειπουν καποια χρωματακια, αλλα το μενου δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## panagiotisf

μπραβο 
πολυ καλο και χρήσιμο   :03. Clapping:

----------


## giorgos_xania

> Γιατι παιζεις με τα Beta και δεν προτιμας την σταθεροτητα? 
> 
> Thanks


δε πιστευω να περιμενεισ απαντηση στην ερωτηση  :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:   :02. Moderator:  

ωραιος ...

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

πολυ χρησιμο addon!!!!γινετε καποια στιγμη να το ανανεωσετε να μπαινει στον firefox 3???  :02. Idea:

----------


## gpol

Με μια ελαχιστη τροποποιηση (αλλαξα εναν αριθμο), μπορει να δουλεψει στην εκδοση 3.
Ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον γινει μια καλυτερη αναβαθμιση του extension

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iy6gki0yota

----------


## RUHL

που εισαι ρε φιλε ζεις?  :02. Rabbit:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κι όμως ζεί! gpol ευχαριστούμε για τηνα ανβάθμιση...  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## stavro

μπραβο ρε gpol γιατι μετην τελευταια αναβαθμιση στο motzilla το παλιο εχτενσιον ειχε χαθει τωρα ολα jet  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΨΟΓΟΣ..!!!!!!!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:  

ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.δουλεύει ρολόι και είναι και άψογο...~


υ.γ και λιγο off topic :

πες μου οτι γινεται να κάνεις το ίδιο και για το Facebook να αρρωστήσουμε~!!!!

----------


## peris

ευχαριστουμε πολι καλο και χρισιμο
 :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## gpol

Ευχαριστω  :01. Smile: 

Ολα καλα ruhl, αλλα ξαναφευγω γιατι με καλουνε εδω:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VCK0...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfcSJ...eature=related

Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα ... και ενα εχω 3-4 απογευματινα κενα τα απογευματα γιανα ξανα αρχισω προπονησεις,
 μετα απο ενα πολυ πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα αποχης, ετσι ωστε να τα λεμε και απο δω


υγ. γινεται και για το facebook αρκει να ειναι στανταρ τα λινκς

----------


## RUHL

καλος πολιτης ψαρουκλα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :08. One Laugh:   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## gpol

Μην ακουω τετοια, γιατι παγκο θα σε κανω   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

πολυ καλή δουλεια φίλε μου αυτο το extension,πολλα   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   σου αξίζουν !!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο σπίτι που έχω τον Mozilla 3.0.4 δεν το τρεχει το extension,ξερει κανεις τίποτα;Σαν να μην είναι συμβατο.

----------


## NASSER

> Στο σπίτι που έχω τον Mozilla 3.0.4 δεν το τρεχει το extension,ξερει κανεις τίποτα;Σαν να μην είναι συμβατο.


Ξανα κανε εγκατασταση το extension, ειναι η μονη λυση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εαν πάω στο λινκ που προτείνε πρίν ο gpol(προφανως για Μοζιλλα 2αρη), 



> Οσοι δεν το κατεβασαν το προηγουμενο, μπορουν τωρα να κατεβασουν χωρις προβλημα εδω: 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3j1ptsxijez ή http://virtualdreams.gr/host/534263


μου βγαζει 
_Το Bodybuilding.gr Forum Menu 1.0 δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί επειδή δεν είναι συμβατό με τον Firefox 3.0.4._






> Με μια ελαχιστη τροποποιηση (αλλαξα εναν αριθμο), μπορει να δουλεψει στην εκδοση 3.
> Ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον γινει μια καλυτερη αναβαθμιση του extension
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iy6gki0yota



όταν μπαίνω στο λινκ αυτό μου βγαζει μηνυμα ότι το εχουν μετακινησει το αρχείο.

Invalid File. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team.

Αny help ;στον 3αρη δεν με αφηνει να το εγκαταστησω,οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα απεγκαταστασης.

----------


## Billy

να κάνω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με το Greek-Spelling,
έχω το Mozilla 3.0.5 καί έχω κατεβάσει το Add-On για το Greek Spelling το οποίο περιέχει καί το English,
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το Greek δέν δουλεύει, δηλαδή τα ορθογραφικά λάθη στα Ελληνικά δέν τα υπογραμμίζει.

τί πρέπει να κάνω; μήπως είναι κάποι setting???

----------

